# Northern Lights-First Time Poster



## CungaBreath (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey everyone...

Just started a new grow this week and wanted to keep track and share with all of you.
Got these seeds from a friend who bought them online but doesn't remember what they are  
Wet paper towel on a plate covered by another plate and put it on top of my computer. Two days later....potted them in some 5" pots of Foxfarm warrior light.
Sitting under a 400 MH right now and hoping for the best. Here's some crappy pics of them on day two.

Look forward to sharing this grow with you


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 6, 2009)

Just thought I would show you some pics from my first grow. Bag seed that came out really nice. Two females, one pictured is just over five feet. Ask me how I know :hubba:

Got about 19oz from the two


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

I cant wait to see Art comment :rofl:

Welcome to the forum CB 

Bagseed is sometimes a hidden treasure.

eace:


----------



## Alistair (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, you certainly did a great job on the first grow.  Hopefully your indoor grow will be a success as well.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 6, 2009)

Definitely 2 females in that picture!  When PurpleHazes sees it he's going to have a heart attack.  I'll pm him and warn him :hubba:.  They don't see females like that in the Outback!


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats a him.

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 6, 2009)

Think so, Hippy?  The plant doesn't look like a 19 ouncer to me :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 6, 2009)

holy huge cola's batman...  very nice CB,, both of those ladies look very tasty!!!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 6, 2009)

great job CB! every once in a while you can find a diamond in the rough out of some bag seed....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Think so, Hippy? The plant doesn't look like a 19 ouncer to me :hubba:


 
I spelt it incorrect.

I meant Hymn.

We all pray for one on bended knee.

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 6, 2009)

Especially our good friend PHazes, Hippy


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 6, 2009)

That's a great shot. Very artsy for bud porn. You should enter it in this months bud pic contest. :aok: OHC approves.


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 



> Well, you certainly did a great job on the first grow.  Hopefully your indoor grow will be a success as well.


First grow was indoors too  Thanks for the comps



> That's a great shot. Very artsy for bud porn. You should enter it in this months bud pic contest. :aok: OHC approves



You really think so?   It wouldn't have some kind of unfair advantage? :hubba: 
Thanks for the kind words OHC


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 11, 2009)

Couple pics on day 7.....all 5 lookin good so far :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 12, 2009)

lookn' good CB, like the new avatar you picked up 2


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 12, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> lookn' good CB, like the new avatar you picked up 2



lama man...

I was looking at your ak grow......seems you dropped off the end like I did in my first grow   Smoking all the goodness like I did? 
I think my avatar has the ears thing going on like yours :yay:

Come back and check on my grow....let me know what you think
Later


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 19, 2009)

*DAY 14
*
Some heat stress on some of the littles ones. Moved the light up should be fine.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

CungaBreath said:
			
		

> lama man...
> 
> I was looking at your ak grow......seems you dropped off the end like I did in my first grow   Smoking all the goodness like I did?
> I think my avatar has the ears thing going on like yours :yay:
> ...


ya my last grow did just drop off the end didn't it,, mites got the best of me and destroyed my grow.  woops, live and learn I guess.didn't notice the common ears we share,, nice!  hope all is well on your end,, later.


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 20, 2009)

ahh that sucks.....thanks for stoppin by lama man


----------



## Parcero (Nov 25, 2009)

Right on man! I just saw the link to this journal and came to check it out. 
Interested to see this now when I´m just about to finish my NL grow.
If you grew that 'unknown asian' indoors that means you have space, good. Let them Northern Lights grow big. Mine didnt quite reach the height I was expecting, propably because of a rough repotting what they had during flowering and other stuff.

:watchplant:

Good Luck!

:48:


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in Parcero

Well.....not really that much room. I have a 4x4x8 grow room. 8' minus the light so maybe 6' total height I can work with. That Asian one was the max I could grow without roping it down.
At what height did you start to flower your NL's. Just trying to get a idea of how much stretch to expect.


----------



## Parcero (Nov 26, 2009)

I started flowering when most of them reached 50cm. None of them doubled the height like I thought they would but it was close. Say 50cm one turned out 95cm or so.


Suerte


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Sir......gives me a starting point


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 26, 2009)

*DAY 21
*After my day 14 pics they really needed a pot up. Couldn't get to them until day 17 and they showed some yellow leaves by then.  
Potted up on Sunday and a mild grow feed popped them back to life. :banana:  They were definitely not looking happy before the re-pot but all seems back to normal now.


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 1, 2009)

those ladies are on the heavy side what do you feed them lol


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 1, 2009)

Raidernation said:
			
		

> those ladies are on the heavy side what do you feed them lol


lol and I thought they were dinky
I only gave them one feeding after the re-pot and before the day 21 pics.... 1tsp/Gal Earth Juice Grow. 
Really the only time I like my ladies chunky :hubba:


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 1, 2009)

what do you feed the asian one thats tied up in your basement


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 3, 2009)

Raidernation said:
			
		

> what do you feed the asian one thats tied up in your basement


You saying she's chunky? 
Dude you have no idea about Asian women....I'm the one kept in the basement


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 3, 2009)

*Day 28
*Had a little grow spurt over the last week. Three are showing more sativa and stretching a bit. The other two are short and compact with really tight node spacing.
I've been able to identify three vagina's in the group so far :hubba: Plenty for the area I'm growing in.
Looking to repot into their final homes next week.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 3, 2009)

wow they really did go through a growth spurt.  Funny how that works some times, they must have liked the feed you gave them.

Congrats on the ladies!!!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks lama
It's tough to notice some times when your looking at them 10 times a day. I really didn't notice how much they grew until I was posting the new pics and looked at the day 21 pics :holysheep:

Think I spotted one more female....makes me wonder if they were fem seeds?
Friend doesn't remember....makes me wonder if their NL's too 
Oh well....either way I'll get a stash out of it


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 3, 2009)

so you have 4 of 5 identified as female?

holy crap that's some luck rite there!!!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 4, 2009)

Come on dude...it's my mad growing skillz 

So this is the last one and I'm thinking female, although no hairs yet.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Parcero (Dec 5, 2009)

> Dude you have no idea about Asian women....I'm the one kept in the basement



I know what you're saying man:rofl:

Grow is looking good, good luck


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

Dr. Atomic has a good grow vid for free on his site...and he is the NL king, nice grow you got going on man!  Hxxp://dratomicseedbank.com


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 5, 2009)

CungaBreath said:
			
		

> Come on dude...it's my mad growing skillz
> 
> So this is the last one and I'm thinking female, although no hairs yet.
> What do you guys think?


 
looks like wishful thinking buddy    can't quite tell yet from here.

But I hope you get 5 of 5 that would be awsome!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 7, 2009)

Well.........wishful thinking it was, looks like just three ladies. That last one was a cross dresser :doh:
Too bad, the two males were nice short & bushy too :hitchair:
Good news is, three for that room is just perfect. Guess I'll grow three big ones and hope for the best.
Potted up Sunday into final pots, I'll veg them for three more weeks and see what size they are then.

Thanks for the link freedom   thanks for stoppin in lama


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 7, 2009)

ahh that's to bad cunga... 3 sweet smellin females will be nice to have around though,, sounds like there gonna be monsters with three more weeks of veg.  What size did you transplant into?

Congrats on the contest and good luck... I might have to pop over there and check on it!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 7, 2009)

I put them in some five gallons nursery buckets, not as tall as the home depot ones. Like to build up a nice root ball before putting them into flower. Might have to tie over two of them as they seem to be showing more sativa then the other one. 

and thanks for your vote


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 7, 2009)

'sup CungaBreath been following your grow a bit, so far so good :aok: im an old timer thats had a big break inbetween grows so enjoying your jurn 'n just catching up on how its all done. G'luck with the rest of it, i'll kick back 'n follow. Muchos mojo for big green dude :farm:


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 7, 2009)

I hear ya Big dave....I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. I was able to go two years from my last grow and hoping for the same this time around. I do plan on keeping a mother out of this grow so I can have a quicker turn around next time.
Thanks for stepping in, I'll take to ya later


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 8, 2009)

Just wanted to show the new cfl I purchased

Left is a 26w/100w
Right is the new 65w/300w 

Picked up two of them to supplement the 400mh/hps
The 65w are rated at 3,900 lumens


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 10, 2009)

*Day 35

*Repot to final 5 gal pots on the 6th
Topped the tallest Plant #1, was 14" before topping. After top 11"
Plant #2 looks like a good mix but definitely leaning towards sativa
Plant #3 Indica

1/2 tsp/2.5ml Earth Juice Grow
1 tsp/5ml Bloom
1 tsp/5ml Catalyst
1 tsp/5ml Micro Blast



Pic before topping-Plant #1


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 10, 2009)

*Day 35*

Plant #2 around 10"


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 10, 2009)

*Day35
*
Plant #3 around 9"


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 10, 2009)

is plant #3 also NL?  The first two look alot like the NL I have growing rite now but it seems like the 3rd one has much broader leaves.

There all looking very good though.  Are you gonna try and make a clone out of that cut you took off of your first plant?


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Lord,

Considering I can't be 100% positive if they're NL or even what strain of NL, your guess is as good as mine:confused2:
I'm the one that noticed the hand written nl on the little zip bag. All my friend could remember was receiving five extra "free seeds". I assumed NL would stand for NorthernLights but you know what happens when people assume about anything.... 

Waiting to see how #2&3 come along before cloning any of them. Wouldn't mind a nice indica mum too but I'm leaning towards #2 right now.
We shall see......


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Love the bulbs lowes huh? Home depot has the 68 watts i found em after i got that same 65 watter at lowes. I'd go with three she has a more indy look to her.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 10, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Love the bulbs lowes huh? Home depot has the 68 watts i found em after i got that same 65 watter at lowes. I'd go with three she has a more indy look to her.



lol....you are correct Sir Chef  Must have hit the homodepot on the wrong day as they were out of the biggins.
I agree with you on number three but, I'll probably keep two mums till I can test out the smoke too :joint:

So what does the 68w compare with normal bulb 340w?


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

You get a little jump in lumens, 68 watt/2700k/4200 lumens. I've got two and the 65 watter running in the flower tent.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 10, 2009)

Interesting how it's still rated as a 300w equivalent.
Thanks for the pic chef, I'll have to scan HD again now


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Dunno still doing alot of research on cfl's. I got eco research teams i'm talking to. I should have a full printed report by jan.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 10, 2009)

I ran across a site that tested a bunch of different cfl manufactures. Most of them were pretty close to the advertised rate. I'll see if I can find it again


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking into the bulbs themselves at design. Very cool thnks!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's the one I was reading chef
popularmechanics.com/home_journal/home_improvement/4215199.html


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 17, 2009)

*Day 42*

Girl #1 now at 19" - 8" growth since last week - also topped 7 days ago


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 17, 2009)

very nice cunga very healthy


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 17, 2009)

*Day42

*Plant #2  21"



Thanks fruity!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 17, 2009)

*Day42*

Plant #3   16" and a fat cat


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

nice cb! the jumbo's workin fine? ladies are beautiful!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks chef

Saving them for flower time since they are 2700k. Just using a couple of 100w bright white with the 400mh right now. Maybe another week or two depending on how fast they grow.


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Most Awsome,ty.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 22, 2009)

*Day 47 - Start 12/12

*Plant #1 - 23"
         #2 - 24"
         #3 - 20"

Earth Juice
10ml Grow, Bloom, Cat,
5ml Micro
2.5  Meta-k

Took another cutting of #3, still no alternating nodes though? Showed sex around 3.5 weeks


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 22, 2009)

Group sex


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 22, 2009)

The ladies are looking good!!!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks whiteguy 

*Day 7 flower

*#1 - 34"

#2 - 34"

#3 - 27"

Also getting some yellowing fan leaves starting at the bottom. I'll post them in the sick plant section as well. Any of your thoughts would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 29, 2009)

First two pics early stage, last pic later stage. Any thoughts ? Thanks

Notice the red stems but they are green on under side. Only red on top side of stem? hmmmm


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 5, 2010)

*Day 14 - 12/12*

#1 - 41"

#2 - 43.5"

#3 - 34.5"

Buds a building :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 5, 2010)

Lookin' good cunga, your girls are getting mighty tall!  Looks like head room isn't a problem for you though so let em' grow!!!


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks dude

Was trying to keep them under five feet just to make it easy on me. One will definitely be under five, the other two should be close. Thanks for stoppin in


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good cunga! Keep up the good work!


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Chef


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 5, 2010)

nice cunga good job


----------



## Parcero (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking good man!! Keep up the good work!:48:


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks fruity & Parcero 

Hoping  for the best :hubba:


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 7, 2010)

Green mojo for those beautiful nugs!


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Risky, thanks for stopping in and spreading the mojo 

*Day 21 - 12/12

*Good buds developing for 21 days compared to the sat's I last grew.
Not too stinky but good amount of sugar building up :hubba:
#1 - 43"
#2 - 48"
#3 - 38"
Keeping the fingers crossed
:farm:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking Good Cunga


----------



## ishnish (Jan 12, 2010)

:ciao:  :bong2:


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 19, 2010)

fruity86 & ishnish.......Thanks for checking in on me guys 

*DAY 28 - 12/12*

#1 - 44"
#2 - 50"
#3 - 40"


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

some nice big buds there cunga how big are they?


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 19, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> some nice big buds there cunga how big are they?



You mean the size of the colas ? 

Just checked...around a foot tall for the main colas


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

CungaBreath said:
			
		

> You mean the size of the colas ?
> yes sorry not clear post nice size


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks fruity......I've been a little worried about the size of these buds when I compare them to my first grow. Hard to not think these are dinky when I look back at the 28" cola of my first grow.....lol
Different plant though and these seem to have some density to the buds too. Guess time will tell


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you ever get an answer about your yellow leaves?  My widow is about a week behind yours and I have a few leaves at the bottom that have turned yellow as well.  I think the plant is concentrating its energy to the flowers so some of the leaves get &#8220;forgotten&#8221;.  Of course am I am in no way an expert but this is what I have concluded from what I have read.  If I am correct would someone chime in?  Or if I am completely wrong I would like to know as well


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 19, 2010)

No....I'm still working through it at the moment 

At the early stage we both started having yellow leaves, I would say it has more to do with a lack of a nute or nutes than a natural process. Later on in the cycle then yes. Those first three weeks the plants are going through some major changes and require different nutes than they did in veg. Figuring out which ones is the key....having more experience will make it easier.
Post up  in the sick section and I'm sure some nice growers will try and help you out. I'm not the best guy to be asking as you can see 
Thanks for dropping in whiteguy :cheers:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice pic's cunga... haven't checked in on you in a while, looks like you've got it going on up in here!


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 20, 2010)

hey Lord

Thanks for the comps but I think I'm doing my best to kill these girls....lol
The girls are doing the best they can despite having me as their caretaker. Hopefully they can survive my abuse :farm:


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 26, 2010)

*Day 35 - 12/12

*Three weeks to go....I hope





check out the sugar in the second pic...not too bad


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 26, 2010)

holy huge cola's batman...
I think they like you as there caretaker very much!  :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking real good bud....those are going to fatten up nicely!  Your going to need some stakes or they are going to be falling over in a couple weeks...lol


----------



## warfish (Jan 26, 2010)

wow, those buds are filling in very nicely it looks!  Great work there, Cunga


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow those colas are looking good!!  keep up the good work!! :smoke1:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 26, 2010)

nice big colas there cunga good job 
like LF said you may want to support them they are going to get very heavy by the look of them now and you dont want to come in 1 morning and shes snapped her neck :cry: keep up the good work


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone 

I did snap off a lower branch yesterday when I was tying up the largest plant :doh: but it was a lower small bud site, so no big loss. Plus I now get to taste my work in a few days :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 27, 2010)

come on now cunga... don't lie to us,, you did it on purpose didn't you.  lol


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Cuuuunga! Massive brother...just massive!


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 27, 2010)

> come on now cunga... don't lie to us,, you did it on purpose didn't you.  lol


lol.....really I didn't :grinch:




> Cuuuunga! Massive brother...just massive!



Thanks Chef :headbang2:


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 30, 2010)

Just a cool looking pic i wanted to add


----------



## warfish (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, that really is a neat pic there Cunga!   perfect lighting to show off all that sugar


----------



## dragracer (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice indeed!! Hope it goes well, it is looking awesome...:watchplant: :watchplant:


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks warfish.......playing around with manual settings today. Hopefully I can get a shot of the main cola that good too. Ordered a tripod today to help with my steady hand..... lol
Really is a neon green inside that bud but could never capture it on film.

Thanks dragracer Cheers!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bravo On That Pic Cunga Woy Cam Do You Have ? Or Wot Setting Did You Use ?


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks fruity.....to be completely honest.....I have no idea :laugh:

It's just a Olympus point and shoot, 5 megs 3x optical zoom. I think I was playing with the shudder speed but I could have messed with other settings too. Need to read the manual to fully comprehend this thing, just haven't had the time to do it yet. I'll let you know when I find out what i did :rofl:


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 31, 2010)

Some frosty goodness


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 2, 2010)

*Day 42 - 12/12

*Well.....two weeks to go and all is looking good for the home stretch.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Feb 2, 2010)

wow you ladies are looking good aswell!!!  wanna trade some


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 2, 2010)

sumwhiteguy said:
			
		

> wow you ladies are looking good aswell!!!  wanna trade some



Thanks guy.....

I'd luv to have a neighbor to trade with :48: wouldn't that be nice


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 2, 2010)

those look so awesome, Hope mine will turn out that good. Have grown before but didnt follow through. This time im going all the way.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah that would be nice


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 2, 2010)

Bubs420 said:
			
		

> those look so awesome, Hope mine will turn out that good. Have grown before but didnt follow through. This time im going all the way.



Thanks bud!

Go for it, just don't be afraid to ask questions when your not sure. Tough little bastards these mj plants are......if they can put up with my abuse I'm sure you'll do fine.
Best of luck with your grow


----------



## Dahova (Feb 2, 2010)

its getting close the joy is almost here!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 2, 2010)

hey cunga they look sweet you doing a fine job not long now


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 2, 2010)

BPOTM FOR SURE CUNGA


SUPERB PIC TAKING AND PLANTS

shouting derrrr

lol

t4


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate all the nice comments!

Cheers


----------



## warfish (Feb 3, 2010)

Those last 2 pics you posted look gooey, lol.  Soo much sticky goodness it looks like a syrup was poured over them


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 3, 2010)

very nice cunga... makes me sad knowing that I didn't get any female NL, man that is some sticky lookin' bud.


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey warfish & Lamma

Really is some sticky ****  Not the biggest buds but I think the smoke will be sweet.

I smoked some of that bud that I accidentally broke off  and was really surprised how strong it was..Lets just say I was good and ripped with one bong hit :bong: 

Thanks for steppin in
 L8er


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 5, 2010)

Day44


----------



## Tact (Feb 5, 2010)

Getting thick.


----------



## Trafic (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking awesome.  My first grow was Nirvana NL and they came out great, even after I dropped em' a few times.  Good luck.


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Tact, slowly but surely :aok: 



Trafic...thanks man....do they look like your NL's ? don't know where my nl's came from


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 7, 2010)

I love NL. I still keep my Sensi mom around because she is just so potent I can't bare to part with her. The look great man and welcome to the boards.


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 7, 2010)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I love NL. I still keep my Sensi mom around because she is just so potent I can't bare to part with her. The look great man and welcome to the boards.



Thanks Buddy

Not sure where my NL's came from but I'm definitely keep one too. They really are potent little buggers :hubba:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 7, 2010)

Btw the nl will knock your head clean off its so strong cunga

lol

t4


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

she is stunning!!!


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 9, 2010)

> Time4Plan-B        Btw the nl will knock your head clean off its so strong cunga
> 
> lol
> 
> t4


Damn straight!  Been sampling the piece I broke off :shocked:




> 2Dog        she is stunning!!!


  Thanks 2dog ditto 

Day49

Could only get a couple pics of #1 & 2 because I can't move these top heavy mofo's lol
Hopefully this week should do it


----------



## Qman (Feb 9, 2010)

:aok: sheesh Cunga how do those even stay standing. Very impressive :hubba:


----------



## Qman (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Cunga. Are you still growing under a 400? I didn't see if you changed up anywhere...


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 9, 2010)

those look so awesome, wtg


----------



## warfish (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm really excited for you, Cunga   It looks like you will have a very nice harvest!    Great looking buds there.


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow! Cunga those are spectacular! How do they keep from snapping?


----------



## IRISH (Feb 9, 2010)

how about an entire room shot?


----------



## ishnish (Feb 9, 2010)

:watchplant:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

Really Nice man!  I'm a lover of NL myself...one of my favorites!

I just popped 6 beans a couple weeks ago...hopefully will get a good donor from them!


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone....you guys rock :headbang2:

 Qman- Chef-   I have two tied up like a radio tower, guide lines going every which way to keep the colas from falling over. That one fatty is standing by itself but the trunk is about the size of a bic lighter. Still using the 400 but I did add two 68watt cfl's in the corners. Guess a 600 would work well in there but money was tight this year. Still not bad for a room just over 3x3.....

Bubs420- Best of luck with your grow and thanks for stoppin in

warfish-   Thanks dude.....think I'm more excited that its almost over :laugh:

Irish- can't stand back far enough to get them all in now. Wifes been stackin boxes just outside my door :angrywife: I'll get some shots when I pull them out for the chop

ishnish:farm:


LF-    Thanks man.....luv what I've tasted so far, can't go wrong with NL, what a sugary plant thats for sure :48:


----------



## Trafic (Feb 10, 2010)

CungaBreath said:
			
		

> Trafic...thanks man....do they look like your NL's ? don't know where my nl's came from



Yeah very similar.  But most nl pheno's look the same  could be from any breeder.  Looks great though.


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 11, 2010)

Trafic said:
			
		

> Yeah very similar.  But most nl pheno's look the same  could be from any breeder.  Looks great though.



AHh ok....out of the three pheno's I have, two were tall with totally different bud structure. The buds on one you couldn't run dental floss through and the short one matches the other tall one. They just seemed to be all over the place and was wondering if that was something you ran into.
Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 11, 2010)

I just finished 2 NL girls from Sensi seeds, They both grew like a sativa had to cut the main cola at 3 weeks into flower. She still reached 7'. Very fluffy buds. Good sativa high. I had powdery mold issues with the taller one. I wasn't impressed it didn't fit the description from the breeder. I grew the Hog and Pot of Gold . They were both excellent breeds. But your NL looks lovely. Great job.


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 12, 2010)

SicSativa said:
			
		

> I just finished 2 NL girls from Sensi seeds, They both grew like a sativa had to cut the main cola at 3 weeks into flower. She still reached 7'. Very fluffy buds. Good sativa high. I had powdery mold issues with the taller one. I wasn't impressed it didn't fit the description from the breeder. I grew the Hog and Pot of Gold . They were both excellent breeds. But your NL looks lovely. Great job.



Thanks man.....two of mine are less dense than the one, but I wouldn't call them airy. Really thought they would finish this week but looks like they could go another week. I might have cut off the grow to soon but hopefully it won't hurt my yield too much. We shall see.....


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 20, 2010)

Just thought I would update with the final weight. Just put in jars today........

First thing I'd like to share with you all is when I was trimming them. Holy sheit......these plants were making my eyes water the smell was so strong. Dried out my nose too, had to take a break a few times before I could finish. :stoned:

Weight Plant #1-111g

                  #2- 122g

                  #3- 116g

       Total= 349g or just over twelve ounces.....i think?

Thanks to everyone who gave me support through this grow. Not a bad haul for my 3x3 room and 3 plants. Looking forward to a round of clones next time before moving on to the next strain.

Keep on growing your dank :banana::ciao:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow man those finished nice man  Im curious to how you measured them? Did you measure from the bottom of the bucket or from the base of the plant? and how tall where they when they finished? Because am growing 5 NLs and my room it 6ft tall minus about 7in of light. Seems like a lot of room but after looking at yours :holysheep: .... I may only want to veg for 4 week. But time will tell when ill turn over to 12/12. Im on day 10 and 4th nudes are grown already. All of mine are same height but some only 2  have 4 going on 5th and all the others going on 3rd. Might be different phones as well or it might be that i have 2 wonder womens and i forgot what is what lol   But yea life of my plants so far lol. It be cool to know from another NL grow that seems to know you are doing to get an ideal how how tall they where when finished  

Thank you


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 23, 2010)

thats some haul man, excellent job, i wish i had a taller set up for tall plants


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks smokey....I measured from the soil up. The tallest was around 52" the other two in the 40's. Considering I don't know where these nl's came from, your guess is as good as mine....lol
I would plan on them to double in height, maybe a bit more. You could always tie them over if needed later. So maybe flip them around 20" to be safe?  Can't remember now but if you look back in this grow I think I put the height during the veg stage right up till flower and through the stretch.
Hope that helps you some and thanks again for the comps 
Good luck with your grow :farm:



Thanks stonegroove, appreciate it...... cheers


----------



## Parcero (Feb 27, 2010)

All right man, looks like your NL's came good aswell.
Well done!!


----------



## smokedank42 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just wondering do you have any ventilation in that space?
i couldnt tell by the pics


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Jst wondering...where the hell's the update?...Cunga! Where ya at buddy?


----------



## CungaBreath (Mar 5, 2010)

Parcero said:
			
		

> All right man, looks like your NL's came good aswell.
> Well done!!


Hey man, good to see your still around. 
Not too bad for my little room and the smoke is being luved by the wife and I :hubba:
Hit me up when you come back for your next grow. Take care dude



			
				smokedank42 said:
			
		

> Just wondering do you have any ventilation in that space?
> i couldnt tell by the pics


yah I have a  can filter with a inline fan in the attic and two passive intake screens in the room.



			
				the chef said:
			
		

> Jst wondering...where the hell's the update?...Cunga! Where ya at buddy?


lol put down the pipe dude....top of the page is the update 
Haven't taken any dry bud shots yet but I guess I should
Any more info you'd like to know?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2010)

Very impressive 12oz in a 3x3 = much respect.
xox
OHC


----------



## CungaBreath (Mar 5, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Very impressive 12oz in a 3x3 = much respect.
> xox
> OHC



Thanks ohc.......glad to see you finished up your grow too....woo hoo to us !!


----------

